# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  So....the vaccine mandate has now affected me...

## jmdrake

I freelance tech work to help make ends meet.  Installing computers, networks, fixing TVs, fixing washing machines, putting up those cardboard "standee" displays and movie theatres, I've done a little of everything.  (I need to remind myself that I do *NOT* fix laptops and printers.)

Anyway....I just got the following email.

Hello,

You are receiving this email because you are currently working or have recently worked or are scheduled to work on an assignment with Peak at an HP account. HP has notified us of a change in policy as it relates to the Covid 19 Vaccine.  Please see the policy below:

Additionally from HP with regards to medical or religious exemptions: 

        HP’s policy states that any employee or subcontractors visiting a customer site MUST be vaccinated.  Negative Covid tests are not a substitute.
        If a Subcontractor receives an exemption FROM THEIR EMPLOYER (not from HP) – that subcontractor will NOT be allowed to perform customer facing work for HP. 

If you are unable to receive the Covid Vaccine please inform me promptly and Peak will attempt to reassign you to an appropriate position based your skill set and compensation that does not have a Covid Vaccine requirement.

Please respond to this email or call me directly to inform me of your vaccine status.  We will also require proof of vaccination. You may attach a picture of your vaccination card to your email response or contact me to schedule a time for a visual inspection. If you are in a state that offers a centralized system for tracking vaccine status such as CLEAR or Excelsior Pass and would prefer we gather validation through those systems please respond with the system and necessary information.

As a reminder, this is an HP mandate, not a Peak mandate.  Peak does not currently have a mandate related to vaccinations and will continue to monitor federal and state mandates/ordinances to guide decisioning in this matter.

We look forward to your prompt response.

Thank you,

XXXXX XXXXX

Director of Operations

Peak Systems
To which I responded....


Hello.  As a matter of conscience and science I cannot take the COVID-19 vaccine.  This mandate
is unconstitutional and immoral.  Further Dr. Fauci himself admitted that vaccinated people who have
breakthrough cases are just as likely to spread COVID as the unvaccinated.  I have recovered from
COVID and the study from the Cleveland Clinic concluded that there is no  benefit
for taking the vaccine if you have had COVID and recovered. 

https://www.news-medical.net/news/20...nic-study.aspx

Further a study from Israel shows immunity for those who have recovered from COVID is 13 times
better than those who did not have COVID but were fully vaccinated.

https://www.timesofisrael.com/study-...than-vaccines/

Please do not consider me for any assignments where any employers are requiring a COVID-19 vaccine or any other vaccine.  Have a good day and God save America from the tyrant occupying the Whitehouse.  I did not vote for Trump, but I would take him over our current president any day and I am African American.  It's been a pleasure working for you and your company in the past, and if this is the end of the road I wish you all the best.

Sincerely,

My Full Name
And yes, I meant every word of it, including preferring Trump to Biden.  (@Anti Federalist and    @Swordsmyth while I don't regret NOT voting for the man, living in a solidly red state where my presidential vote doesn't matter anyway, I do agree that he was *slightly* less bad than the jackass we have.  But that ain't saying much.)  I'll be all right.  There are a lot of other companies offering me similar work.  And I been telling myself I need to get out of the field technician business anyway.  It's often a pain in the arse.  I need to get back into web development and do it remotely where I don't have to worry about coming face to face with some idiot who thinks that getting Merika to 90% vaccination will somehow end the pandemic when the vaccines are only 30 to 60 percent effective and preventing infection and not effective at all and preventing the vaccinated who get infected from spreading COVID.

/rant

----------


## jkr

here's to better more free days

----------


## RJB

I am sorry to hear that.  They have to know that there is no better way to piss off a man than to harm the way he feeds his family. I have been affected too and my gut has been in a knot for the last couple months,

----------


## fedupinmo

We just got a similar email today, thanks to the new "equity investment firm" that bought into our little company and the DC based CEO we inherited. The mandate is for employees to meet each other or others outside the office like potential customers, or to work in the office.
I recently moved to IT so the majority of my work can be done from home. I kept that office going since March of last year, being the only one who had to go in to the office every day, streamlining the shipping department and inventory process in the meantime.
The person I handed my job off to also is unvaccinated and swears she won't get the shot, but we'll see...
My wife heard about a friendly doctor at her health food store as I am going for either a medical exemption or a leave me the $#@! at home exemption, but I am absolutely not getting the shot..

----------


## dannno

$#@! HP and $#@! fixing printers.. I'm with you on both of those. Not in my job description.

----------


## dannno

So far it's only affected me in that about 5 months ago they said everybody was coming back to work, and if you aren't vaxxed you have to wear a mask. I told them I would continue to work from home. 

They had three breakthrough cases, including one in my department of a vaxxed youngster who was out for over 2 weeks. 

Then they required everybody wear a mask. Then eventually they sent a bunch of people to work from home again. 

If this 100+ worker mandate goes through, will be interesting to see what happens, especially since I'm working remotely.

----------


## phill4paul

As a lawyiar I would have counselled leaving Fauci out of your response. Stick to science, or religious beliefs.

----------


## 69360

I would have lied. I don't give two $#@!s about the government or big tech anymore and have zero qualms about lying to either.

----------


## jmdrake

> As a lawyiar I would have counselled leaving Fauci out of your response. Stick to science, or religious beliefs.


You forget.  Dr. Fauci = science.  He said so himself.

----------


## jmdrake

> I would have lied. I don't give two $#@!s about the government or big tech anymore and have zero qualms about lying to either.


Hell no to lying about this.  I'm actually turning down tech gigs these days so there's no shortage.  And it's the fact that not enough people are vocally standing up against this travesty that's the reason why it's continuing.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And yes, I meant every word of it, including preferring Trump to Biden.  (@Anti Federalist and    @Swordsmyth while I don't regret NOT voting for the man, living in a solidly red state where my presidential vote doesn't matter anyway, I do agree that he was *slightly* less bad than the jackass we have.  But that ain't saying much.)  I'll be all right.  There are a lot of other companies offering me similar work.  And I been telling myself I need to get out of the field technician business anyway.  It's often a pain in the arse.  I need to get back into web development and do it remotely where I don't have to worry about coming face to face with some idiot who thinks that getting Merika to 90% vaccination will somehow end the pandemic when the vaccines are only 30 to 60 percent effective and preventing infection and not effective at all and preventing the vaccinated who get infected from spreading COVID.


 @jmdrake

I wish the notification had worked, I may have missed this.

I take zero, and I mean zero pleasure or _schadenfreude_ at your comment. 

I wish that I had been utterly wrong in what I perceived to be coming down the pike back in 2019.

Resident Biden, or rather the people pulling his strings: I suspect Susan Rice, Barack Obama, Bernie Sanders and their retreads and minions, mostly, have done more damage and moved more quickly to push the Marxist revolution forward than even I imagined possible. This may not be recoverable from.

That said, *bravo* on taking a stand for freedom, and I *sincerely* hope that everything works out for you and yours. 

If there is anything I can do that may be of assistance, let me know.

Here's hoping that we *all* can make it through this ongoing nightmare.

----------


## Firestarter

This probably won't help in this situation where there is no mentioning of any government mandate...

According to Jon Rappoport, there is no Biden EO to mandate the dangerous COVID vaccines for non-government employees (for companies with more than 100 employees):
https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021...ccine-mandate/

----------


## Swordsmyth

+rep

----------


## jmdrake

> This probably won't help in this situation where there is no mentioning of any government mandate...
> 
> According to Jon Rappoport, there is no Biden EO to mandate the dangerous COVID vaccines for non-government employees (for companies with more than 100 employees):
> https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2021...ccine-mandate/


Yeah.  I saw a news report on this somewhere.  Basically the rules have not been promulgated yet which means that they can't be challenged in court but Biden put this out there in order to pressure businesses, who don't like uncertainty, to go ahead and do them mandates on their own.  What business is going to stand up against this with the full weight of the propaganda media going against them and, according to polls (which may be fake) a majority of Mericans supporting the mandates?

----------


## CaptUSA

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jmdrake again._

Great job, JM!  

EVERYONE needs to do this.  At every point!  (Here's mine: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...64#post7062564)

If anyone in here gets a notice of any sort, be sure to push back HARD!  Do NOT make it comfortable for businesses to do this.  Remind them of the value you have provided them and the future value they stand to lose.  Remind them of the lawsuits coming their way.  Remind them of anti-discrimination, anti-harassment, and anti-retaliatory laws. Be respectful, but be LOUD.  Do NOT comply.  Do NOT voluntarily quit - make them fire you or terminate your contract.  If you must quit of terminate on your own, be VERY clear about the reason they are losing you.

There are lots of us!  We need to make our voices heard.  If not our voices, then our feet - by walking away.  They are behaving unethically, but if people make it easy for them, why would they stop?

----------


## Invisible Man

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jmdrake again."

----------


## Invisible Man

> What business is going to stand up against this with the full weight of the propaganda media going against them and, according to polls (which may be fake) a majority of Mericans supporting the mandates?


Intel for one. They're the biggest one I know of. There are many others.

There's a lot of pressure pushing on both sides of the scale. Even if it seems to be tilting one way. I wouldn't underestimate the force of the economic pressures companies face not to mandate vaccines. And with every month that passes, the arguments in favor of them will have less and less weight (assuming that the feds never do end up issuing the threatened private employer mandate).

At this point, I think one of the strongest psychological reasons for pro-vaccine mandate people to be so stubborn about it is the fallacy of sunk costs. They can't bear the thought of how disastrous their policies were if they admit that they didn't have the benefits promised. At some point, this fact will be generally accepted. Perhaps, as with the case of WMD's in Iraq, the guilty will just try to quietly move on and dodge questions about what they will by that time be able to characterize as old news.

----------


## CaptUSA

> At this point, I think one of the strongest psychological reasons for pro-vaccine mandate people to be so stubborn about it is the fallacy of sunk costs. They can't bear the thought of how disastrous their policies were if they admit that they didn't have the benefits promised. At some point, this fact will be generally accepted. Perhaps, as with the case of WMD's in Iraq, the guilty will just try to quietly move on and dodge questions about what they will by that time be able to characterize as old news.


Agreed.  But I think it may be 20 years before people start to realize what a colossal mistake all of this was.  

"Climate of Opinion" is a hard thing to turn.  The human race has always gone through these periods where this is a dominate opinion that conflicts with morality, but because the opinion dominates, it's hard for people to recognize it as immoral.  Especially, when the people who hold that opinion have claimed the moral high ground and shame any opposition.  

Eventually, it'll turn around, but it can take a LONG time.  (Think human slavery, church-states, crusades, holocausts, wars of convenience, etc.)

----------


## TheTexan

> I need to get back into web development and do it remotely


Wise decision.  There remains a huge market for it.

You sound like someone who's instinct is to go-it-alone freelancing in web dev.  My advice: don't.  You'll find yourself with $#@!ty customers, $#@!ty pay competing with india, and you'll work twice as hard for 1/4th the pay.  (1/4th or 1/10th or even literally 1/20th)

Much better to join some kind of consulting company (big or small) and if flexible hours are important to you, it's usually not hard to negotiate that.

And whatever you think your hourly rate should be:  double it.

Other option if ur "good" enough is of course FAANG and in a few years you can hire AF to drive your yacht(s).  (at the cost of selling your soul to leftism)

----------


## CaptUSA

> What business is going to stand up against this with the full weight of the propaganda media going against them and, according to polls (which may be fake) a majority of Mericans supporting the mandates?





> SAN FRANCISCO CLOSES IN-N-OUT BURGER AFTER DEFYING CITY’S VACCINE RULE
> 
> In-N-Out Burger’s Chief Legal and Business Officer, Arnie Wensinger, is set to release a statement after the San Francisco Department of Health closed one of the Top California Burger Restaurant’s locations. 
> 
> “Today, the San Francisco Department of Health closed our restaurant…” he wrote. According to Wensingers statement, In-N-Out Burger employees were allegedly “not preventing the entry of customers who were not carrying proper vaccination documentation.”
> 
> Beyond the famous California institution’s location “properly and clearly” posting signage to communicate local vaccination requirements, the SFDH has attempted to require In-N-Out Burger employees to act as health police and enforcement personnel for the city.
> 
> He explains, “After closing our restaurant, local regulators informed us that our restaurant Associates must actively intervene by demanding proof of vaccination and photo identification from every customer…barring entry for any Customers without proper documentation.”   
> ...


https://thehighwire.com/news/san-fra...VhuG1mOB-x46eM

----------


## TheTexan

> He explains, “After closing our restaurant, local regulators informed us that our restaurant Associates must actively intervene by demanding proof of vaccination and photo identification from every customer…barring entry for any Customers without proper documentation.”


LOL Kalifornia is funny

----------


## dannno

> https://thehighwire.com/news/san-fra...VhuG1mOB-x46eM


That's what a hamburger's all about.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

The company you do work for, Peak, seems very solid in their reaction. 
Reading through the lines it seems they do not want any of this unless it's forced on them.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> https://thehighwire.com/news/san-fra...VhuG1mOB-x46eM


That is quite strongly worded. Not long ago I was told at a restaurant I was not allowed to use the toilet or sit inside. But that is not discrimination; because you have the 'freedom' to get tested beforehand. Apparently.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> That's what a hamburger's all about.


Relocate to the Mexico border.

----------


## cjm

The segregationists always lose in the long run.  

But in the short run, it can be a PITA.  Here's an email I got from one of my basketball groups recently:




> Basketball
> 
> Hey Guys. We are playing ball Monday and Thursday at <redacted> Baptist Church.  12:15.
> 
> Must show proof of vaccine.  Mask in lobby.  Anyone want to play.


Heh, a church with a vax mandate!  No matter, I was fixing to retire from basketball anyway.  A turned ankle or cracked rib puts me in contact with "medical professionals" and that's pretty much the last thing I want right now.  More golf, more orienteering.

I also have a brother that lives two blocks from me.  I haven't been in his house since early 2020 and he's refused to come in mine since then as well.  We used to carpool to golf before the jabs were available but now he won't ride with me. The delta, you know. He only rides with vaxxed folks.

It's hard to watch loved ones flush a couple years of their lives (and counting) down the fear toilet, but those are the choices people make sometimes.

  @jmdrake; if you find more tech doors closing, hit me up.  No promises, but the group I work with is always looking for talent and _right now,_ I'm not seeing any mandates like you describe.

----------


## jmdrake

> The segregationists always lose in the long run.  
> 
> But in the short run, it can be a PITA.  Here's an email I got from one of my basketball groups recently:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, a church with a vax mandate!  No matter, I was fixing to retire from basketball anyway.  A turned ankle or cracked rib puts me in contact with "medical professionals" and that's pretty much the last thing I want right now.  More golf, more orienteering.
> 
> I also have a brother that lives two blocks from me.  I haven't been in his house since early 2000 and he's refused to come in mine since then as well.  We used to carpool to golf before the jabs were available but now he won't ride with me. The delta, you know. He only rides with vaxxed folks.
> ...


Thanks!  I will PM you.

----------


## Liberty's Golden X

I had been given approval to work remote, but my former employer required it.  Note: if they ask for your vaccine status, it is because they are taking a headcount and planning accordingly to replace you.  I walked as soon as I saw what United Airlines was doing.  My new employer didn't even ask upfront for it--that's when you know you are good to go.  Family run business I might add.

That being said, I did have a part-time job to fall back on.  Start getting ready now--Winter is coming.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Make those bastards pay.

----------


## cjm

> Thanks!  I will PM you.


What a difference a fortnight makes, eh?  I got a notification from a company that sits between me and the client I've been working with -- remotely -- for the last 2+ years.  Basically, the work food chain for me on this gig is:

Me (1099 independent) > consulting group that has partner relationships with a bunch of megacorps > megacorp > client

"megacorp" sent me an email with the due date of 29 Nov to show proof of jab.  This isn't just for on-site, it's for "all associates."  They allow exceptions like medical or religious, but my stance is "my medical records are private."  So I'll probably lose opportunities through that megacorp.  The working relationship with the megacorp goes back to 2016 when I initially went independent.  So far (like your Peak), my relationship with the consulting group is still intact.

Eff 'em though.  Their scorched-earth segregationalist policies will lose eventually. I've known this was always a possibility and I'm ready to start building the parallel/replacement tech economy.

----------


## jmdrake

> What a difference a fortnight makes, eh?  I got a notification from a company that sits between me and the client I've been working with -- remotely -- for the last 2+ years.  Basically, the work food chain for me on this gig is:
> 
> Me (1099 independent) > consulting group that has partner relationships with a bunch of megacorps > megacorp > client
> 
> "megacorp" sent me an email with the due date of 29 Nov to show proof of jab.  This isn't just for on-site, it's for "all associates."  They allow exceptions like medical or religious, but my stance is "my medical records are private."  So I'll probably lose opportunities through that megacorp.  The working relationship with the megacorp goes back to 2016 when I initially went independent.  So far (like your Peak), my relationship with the consulting group is still intact.
> 
> Eff 'em though.  Their scorched-earth segregationalist policies will lose eventually. I've known this was always a possibility and I'm ready to start building the parallel/replacement tech economy.


Wow!  I had another gig that was $600 over 3 days that I politely turned down over vaccination.

----------


## Okie RP fan

They are trying to hit everyone. EVERYONE. And they're getting darn close. 
What saddens me the most are the employers and our fellow colleagues in the workplaces that are complicit with all of this tyrannical insanity. And they look at us like we're crazy... 

Keep your head up and strategize, it's what I've been doing. My company has made the mandate official but are "accepting" exemptions for their review with no guarantees.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Why the mandates? Honest question. COVID is treatable and the vaccine doesn't work. Why push mandates so hard? What is the real agenda?

----------


## cjm

> Why the mandates? Honest question. COVID is treatable and the vaccine doesn't work. Why push mandates so hard? What is the real agenda?


Direct control over the individual via health passports.

----------


## Origanalist

> Direct control over the individual via health passports.


You nailed it. I refuse any job that even requires me to wear a mask, much less get injected with whatever evil concoction they're pushing. Pushback time is now, there won't be another (IMO).

----------


## tod evans

> You nailed it. I refuse any job that even requires me to wear a mask, much less get injected with whatever evil concoction they're pushing. Pushback time is now, there won't be another (IMO).


I don't play their games either.

----------


## cjm

> I don't play their games either.


^This.

I'm sure I can get a medical or religious exemption, but providing _any_ paperwork is still part of their game.  The debate is framed as one needing proof of jab or documented exemption and it's just _assumed_ that organizations have a right to ask for this information.  That's why my stance is "my medical records are private."  Sneaking by with an exemption doesn't even slow down the move towards passports.

----------


## DamianTV

> Why the mandates? Honest question. COVID is treatable and the vaccine doesn't work. Why push mandates so hard? What is the real agenda?


Real agenda is after everything shuts down, promote *HARD COMMUNISM* as the solution.  Basically the Cloward-Piven Strategy.

This is a multi stage process.  COVID is the excuse to push mandates.  Mandates are the excuse why people arent working.  People not working causes the system to collapse, then when they push Communism, it will be to "save us".  The only thing we really need saving from is them and their $#@!ing idiotic policies that kill people.

----------


## Liberty's Golden X

> They are trying to hit everyone. EVERYONE. And they're getting darn close. 
> What saddens me the most are the employers and our fellow colleagues in the workplaces that are complicit with all of this tyrannical insanity. And they look at us like we're crazy...


I agree.  Way too many have no idea about the VAERs data.  I had an interview last week and the whole executive board was speechless when I dropped the VAER data--2% of the US population has had a negative reaction (based on old adverse reaction estimates for vaccines).  The covid vaccines are different, a lot of people don't think their reactions are from the vaccines and it is normal for people to have heart attacks under 30 years old...  

I do think the vaccines are being used for depopulation, they honestly wouldn't need everyone to get the jab if they were trying to setup a health passport system.  They are almost here with digital money, nobody uses cash much mostly their credit and debit cards.

We need a John Hancock or a Sam Adams to united us, if radicals do rise up, my money is comes out of TX or FL.  Anyone that is red pilled knows what is on the line, we just need someone to light that first match and the press to disperse knowledge to the "walking dead" crowd.

----------


## cjm

@jmdrake;




> So far (like your Peak), my relationship with the consulting group is still intact.


Well, that didn't take long.  The consulting group says that they have federal contracts and want the all-or-nothing compliance (provide jab or exemption documents).  So it looks like even my side gigs are over now.  No worries, after everyone else gets jabbed things will return to normal, right?

----------


## CaptUSA

Good article about how this guy prepared:

https://fee.org/articles/i-was-fired...qDjdl1kh27aseU

----------


## Okie RP fan

> I agree.  Way too many have no idea about the VAERs data.  I had an interview last week and the whole executive board was speechless when I dropped the VAER data--2% of the US population has had a negative reaction (based on old adverse reaction estimates for vaccines).  The covid vaccines are different, a lot of people don't think their reactions are from the vaccines and it is normal for people to have heart attacks under 30 years old...  
> 
> I do think the vaccines are being used for depopulation, they honestly wouldn't need everyone to get the jab if they were trying to setup a health passport system.  They are almost here with digital money, nobody uses cash much mostly their credit and debit cards.
> 
> We need a John Hancock or a Sam Adams to united us, if radicals do rise up, my money is comes out of TX or FL.  Anyone that is red pilled knows what is on the line, we just need someone to light that first match and the press to disperse knowledge to the "walking dead" crowd.


Not a bad take, welcome to the forums.

----------

